# Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (merged)



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

that cercis stunt showboating behind the back witch you didn't have to do. 7 turnovers:cheers:


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

Jarrett knows what he did--I bet you won't see Jack ever do that again haha. Good thing he's learning this NOW instead of next year when a game like this matters.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

We coulda atleast gone to 2OT if he just held the damn ball. What a stupid decision.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

Who wants this moron on the floor for us during an important playoff game? Get his *** off the team pronto!! About 75% of the fast breaks he tries to lead result in a freaking TURNOVER!!! What the hell was he doing??


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

Something tells me Jack won't be around next year when games like this "matter"


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

We already have a thread about this....


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

too bad he is not learning the day after the trade deadline


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*



chris_in_pdx said:


> Something tells me Jack won't be around next year when games like this "matter"


good.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

At least Jarrett brought the energy we needed by going to the basket instead of shooting jump shots.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*



Driew said:


> Jarrett knows what he did--I bet you won't see Jack ever do that again haha. Good thing he's learning this NOW instead of next year when a game like this matters.


BS. He's been doing this all season. Steve Blake was doing a pretty good job against Denver, so why did Nate bench him for Jarrett?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

lol, well a bunch of us have been putting him in all of our trade idea's.. hopefully the rest, and Pritchard in particular will come around now. 

Other than that one play, he had a solid game though...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

I think I remember him turning the ball over at mid-court last year on the road that Denver converted into a fast break bucket that cost us the game.

Get this ****ing piece of **** off the team.

BTW - the next time I see Jack convert a fast break opportunity will be the first. He is a turnover waiting to happen.

SOMEBODY FIND ME A REAL POINT GUARD

-Pop


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

Already have a thread--learn to read the other three threads about this.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

^Nate's rotation has always been suspect.

Jack played a really good game thouguh, no need to get on him because of 1 play... he knows he messed up. But i agree, hopefully Pritcahrd doesn't keep him around past the deadline and we can make a move for Harris preferably.

I like Jack though. Overall, he played a good game.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

I don't understand why Nate dosen't play Joel at the end of games.:cheers:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



Yega1979 said:


> Who wants this moron on the floor for us during an important playoff game?


I do, for one. Jack was almost the only guy who took the ball to the hoop tonight. He's also been doing it in other games lately. This team is addicted to jump shots and Jack is one of the few players we have who is willing to be aggressive with the ball. Tonight he almost got a triple-double: 17 points, 9 rebounds, and 9 assists. Without Jack, this game probably wouldn't have been close.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

As I said before, whenver a fast break occurs. Jarrett needs to prostrate himself on the floor and just roll out of bounds. And hope he doesn't cause a turnover. I am tired of seeing this idiot, travel, step out of bounds, and try to run the offense. We've already lost as many home games on this 6 game home stand as we had lost the ENTIRE SEASON.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*



MrJayremmie said:


> ^Nate's rotation has always been suspect.
> 
> Jack played a really good game thouguh, no need to get on him because of 1 play... he knows he messed up. But i agree, hopefully Pritcahrd doesn't keep him around past the deadline and we can make a move for Harris preferably.
> 
> I like Jack though. Overall, he played a good game.


I didn't see the game. His box score looks impressive, on a night when our regulars seemed to get to the game a bit late. One play? The box says 7 turnovers. That's a lot.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

^ yea, but his stats were good, like 17-19 points, 9 rebounds, 9 assists is pretty good. The only thing really costly was the final turnover.

Webster, Outlaw and Frye choked as well... Jack playe da good game.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

You left of 7 turnovers and 1 game.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

that was his rookkie year


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*



> As I said before, whenver a fast break occurs. Jarrett needs to prostrate himself on the floor and just roll out of bounds, and hope he doesn't cause a turnover.


lmfao, haha. 

I mainly don't like when he jumps before he passes.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

what is wrong with nate? jack is known for turnovers and stepping out of bounds and dribbling a hole in the floor but he insists on keeping him in the game the whole fourth quarter. i don't get it.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



Talkhard said:


> Without Jack, this game probably wouldn't have been close.


You're only as good as your last play. And for Jack, the last two were HORRID. A disgusting turnover where the shot clock was in our favor and the worst case scenario (if you do the smart thing) is a second overtime. And then he refuses to take a foul on Iverson when we had one to give and AI was just dancing around begging to take the foul we had to give. Just plain stupid.

But congratulations to Jarrett for padding his stats. I'm sure the 1 guy who has him on his fantasy team will be impressed. Well - except for the SEVEN ****ING TURNOVERS.

-Pop


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

Was it also Jack that turned the ball over leading to the Iverson long 3 to close the 3rd Q?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*



SodaPopinski said:


> Get this ****ing piece of **** off the team.


Jack had 17 points, 9 assists, 9 rebounds, and 3 steals tonight. But you're right, he's a ****ing piece of **** and he should get the hell out of here.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

i think that was frye from what i heard, i was in the bathroom for that one.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

Andre Miller burned him that night. 

Jack sucks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

Jack didn't cost us this game. 

That was a bad turnover, but there were other mistakes. And PROPS to Allen Iverson's clutch play. He's so entertaining to watch.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*



Yao Mania said:


> Was it also Jack that turned the ball over leading to the Iverson long 3 to close the 3rd Q?


No, that was the genius Channing Frye


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

I want to wad this season up and throw into the garbage can and get on with next year. If this season were a ninentdo game, I'd tear it out and throw it against the wall. This season is like spending 60 hours building a magnificent match stick house, only to accidently knock it down with your own elbow.

Portland got our hopes up by going on that long winnnig streak and playing inspired basketball for one month. They won a lot of close games they shouldn't have won, and now we're losing a lot of close games we should have won.

It took us 7 minutes to make our first freaking basket tonight! Nate keeps giving big minutes to players who don't deserve it, and sitting guys that would help.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*



Xericx said:


> Jack didn't cost us this game.


I disagree.

Missed Ft's aren't the same as his final bone-headed play where he took on four defenders in hopes of being the hero. There was plenty of time on the clock and we were tied. He should have called a timeout and, we would have gotten the final shot. 

Jack cost us the game. And Nate, for his insistence on staying with the same lineup for 15 ****ing minutes.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

Hey, bballchik, good to see you back on the board!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

I believe Outlaw cost us this game before Jack did.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



bballchik said:


> what is wrong with nate? jack is known for turnovers and stepping out of bounds and dribbling a hole in the floor but he insists on keeping him in the game the whole fourth quarter. i don't get it.


Yeah, Nate should have taken him out in the OT. He should've known Jack would turn it over sooner or later after having a good run in the 4th.

They said on the broadcast that Nate like to put Jack in the 4th because he listens. Nate told the guys to drive to hoop more and that's what Jack did with success in the 4th. So Jack may be good at following commands, but unfortunately for us, he sure doesn't know how to make good decisions.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

I believe Outlaw cost us this game before Jack did.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

I believe Outlaw cost us this game before Jack did.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

weird, i just remembered somethin'. Didn't jack turn it over 2 possesions in a row when we were up 6 with the ball, then we were up 2 with the ball and Roy took PG after 2 bone head TOs by Jack. Lol, aw man, not his best game.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

Jack's 7 turnovers probably hurt us worse than any other single player stat, but it was a team effort in this loss. 

I hope Rudy is as advertised and we can dump Jack before next season.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



Yega1979 said:


> I want to wad this season up and throw into the garbage can and get on with next year.


You're out of your mind. This season has been incredibly exciting with lots of great wins, some real growth in Webster, Outlaw, and Aldridge, and the emergence of an All-Star in Roy. If you can't see that, you're not paying attention.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



Yega1979 said:


> I want to wad this season up and throw into the garbage can and get on with next year. If this season were a ninentdo game, I'd tear it out and throw it against the wall. This season is like spending 60 hours building a magnificent match stick house, only to accidently knock it down with your own elbow.
> 
> Portland got our hopes up by going on that long winnnig streak and playing inspired basketball for one month. They won a lot of close games they shouldn't have won, and now we're losing a lot of close games we should have won.
> 
> It took us 7 minutes to make our first freaking basket tonight! Nate keeps giving big minutes to players who don't deserve it, and sitting guys that would help.



you should just quit watching games then and report for duty next november.

teams win games they shouldn't and lose games they shouldn't every season. Good teams do, average teams do, and bad teams do.

Portland is on a pace to win over 40 games, and almost everyone would have considered that a rousing success before the season started. 

They lost in overtime to a playoff team tonight, and in the 2nd half got some of the mojo back that's been missing for the last 8 or 9 games.

personally, I haven't considered them to be a playoff bound team. They are just too young and inexperienced. They need to go through the process and commit all the mistakes that become hard lessons for a good team. Tonight was just another one of those.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

The way they are playing now, they probably won't even make .500. But oh well. I just hope Prichard does the right thing and gets rid of the losers on this team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Isn't this the SECOND game against the Nugs that Jack has cost us?*

^hopefully dump him, our pick, and some other players who don't see time and get someone like harris on connely! even throw frye in and get bass back also.


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with..*

Just got home from the game. Jarrett did play a good game, but most of his TO's were the drive in and get blocked move.

We also had it when Webster got a chance at 3 free throws. He went 1-3 from the line. During a timeout earlier in the game, they brought a guy out from the crowd and had him shoot foul shots blindfolded for some shoes. He also went 1-3. :thinking2:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*

WORST. FASTBREAK. POINT. GUARD. EVER.

There can no longer be any doubt.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



Talkhard said:


> You're out of your mind. This season has been incredibly exciting with lots of great wins, some real growth in Webster, Outlaw, and Aldridge, and the emergence of an All-Star in Roy. If you can't see that, you're not paying attention.


I agree it has been an exciteing season. A season that has ben unexpcected.:cheers:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Wow, i was upset at Jack too, but he wasn't the only reason we lost it.
Trav coulda iced it in regulation
Martell missed 2/3 in OT from the line
We got down by 17 in the 2nd quarter
We missed like our first 12 shots
nate's refusal to play Joel, which results in continuous layins for denver
the carmello rules..dude travels like a mofo
Jack had a great game, 17,9,&9, but his turnovers in the 4th were the backbreakers. He was just trying to make a play, like Colvin vs Cal..was it smart? **** no but he at least TRIES to get to the bucket...everyone else thinks the paint is toxic or something. Do I think he is the future at pg? Maybe..maybe not, but if it wasn't for him, we are never in position to win the game.
Man, am I glad I don't post after games, some irrational **** comes out of my mouth 20 mins after games...Bottom Line..the playoffs are a pipe dream.we just need to focuss on playing good ball and winning more than last year.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Also, the reason we lost
denver +30 something in points in the paint..plain and simpe....we need to KEEP GOING TO THE GOAL! They were without camby, yet we decided to throw up jumpers.


----------



## ProfitByProphet (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

The Harris trade can't happen any sooner.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

When a team only scores 3 points in the entire OT period, there is more than one player at fault.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Joel should have been in that game at the end. Why Nate?:cheers:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*



BlazerFan22 said:


> Joel should have been in that game at the end. Why Nate?:cheers:



Because the team was already having problems scoring, and playing 4-on-5 wasn't going to help? :whoknows:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

It's easy to crucify a player after something like that. Let's all forget how key he was in the first half, and how clutch he's been for us in different games throughout the year. I absolutely hated him earlier in the year, but you're stupid if you think he's just garbage. Like already mentioned, I'd rather have him make mistakes now than in the future. The team is still learning. If Roy had done the same thing, what would you be saying?


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

I heard that Jarret Jack leads the NBA in turnovers off the bench, and we won't play sergio because of his slopiness? Four minutes? What the hell?!?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

I've been less than cordial about Jack as a point guard but I do appreciate his 4th quarter effort. Frankly, I don't have too many complaints except for his fast break unwillingness to pass. 

Sure, he screwed up with that phantom turnover, but generally and this year he's been helpful with a good scoring punch in the 4th. 

He's certainly not afraid to take shots.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Outlaw didn't lose us the game. Everyone misses free throws from time to time. At least he made the 2nd.

Jack, on the other hand, is just a complete ****in idiot. HE lost the game. Aside from the final horrible pass/whatever the hell that was, he made numerous bad decisions down the stretch. I don't understand why the hell Nate keeps him in. 

I don't hate him, I would be just as happy as the next guy if he could play decently. But when the game is on the line, I cringe every time they pass him the ball. Sadly, he usually ****s it up too.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

The big issue right now is Nate's decision/trust in using Przybilla and Blake at the end of games.
I don't think Joel was too much of an issue tonight as in other games, but Blake played a huge role in our comeback in the third quarter making big shots and playing somewhat good D.
Blake should've been in there in the overtime instead of Jack.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Jack is getting way too much heat here. Yeah that last play was horrid, but he was otherwise matching Brandon as the teams best player tonight. Timely threes early. Aggressive play, good D. Nice all-around game. If it wasn't for him it's not even close. 

Jack is a the vocal leader of this team. Trading him would hurt us. 

As for the turnover, at least it happened now and not in the playoffs. He'll learn from it, no doubt. He's probably losing sleep over it right now. 

Hey, youngest team in the league. These things are bound to happen every once in a while.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*



Goldmember said:


> Jack is a the vocal leader of this team. Trading him would hurt us.
> 
> As for the turnover, at least it happened now and not in the playoffs. He'll learn from it, no doubt. He's probably losing sleep over it right now.
> 
> Hey, youngest team in the league. These things are bound to happen every once in a while.


Roy is the leader, we don't need vocal raw raw BS, that's all hype and makes for good cuts on ESPN, I don't care. He's had three years of heavy minutes to "learn from it" and he hasn't yet, when will Sergio have a chance to "learn from it" with his 4 minutes a game. I'm tired of Jack's asskissing to Nate and rewarded playing time, the only way to solve this is for KP to trade him. I'm fine with Devin Harris... If KP wants Nate to play the way he wants and the players he wants, he's going to have to force him through trades and personal moves.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

I imagine this is how last night went down

Nate: Jarrett, I'd like to see you in my office
Jack: Sure coach
Nate: I'm going to give you less minutes because you continue to make mistakes
Jack: I thought you only did that with Sergio?
Nate: Well, that's my decision
Jack: Ok, but what if I show up at your house at 2:00am and ask for help?
Nate: Well that's different. Maybe I'll start you instead. 
Jack: I think you should, I need the ball in my hands for this team to be successful
Nate: Ok then it's settled. Come by the house after midnight and I will give you yet another free pass.
Jack: Don't forget to continue to yank Sergio after just one mistake though
Nate: Oh don't worry, you are my pet player, not him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*



mediocre man said:


> I imagine this is how last night went down
> 
> Nate: Jarrett, I'd like to see you in my office
> Jack: Sure coach
> ...


As much as Blake can be almost "lost" out there (in the sense of the offensive end), I honestly don't get why it is Jack gets minutes in crunch situations. He makes dumber decisions than Blake, is a worse ball handler, is a worse shooter, is a worse distributor and most importantly, makes stupid decisions. 

What? I already said that? 

Sergio isn't ready to be in the game late like that (as he's prone to make some of the same type of mistakes) but Jack should never lead a fast break (unless he's the only one between him and the basket), and he should not be the one who controls the offense late.

If they could trade for a better backup (or even starting) PG and the main component of the trade is Jack, they should.

I know it won't happen (and I'm too damn lazy to check it out) but I'd like a trade where we dump Jack and Raef (and maybe the rights to the sainted Fin) for something like Harris and Stackhouse.

(or as Howie would say "Stackhouse!")


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Ok, so I'm not that lazy.
with the Lakers getting Gasol, the Mavs might become more desperate.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



Talkhard said:


> I do, for one. Jack was almost the only guy who took the ball to the hoop tonight. He's also been doing it in other games lately. This team is addicted to jump shots and Jack is one of the few players we have who is willing to be aggressive with the ball. Tonight he almost got a triple-double: 17 points, 9 rebounds, and 9 assists. Without Jack, this game probably wouldn't have been close.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Sure, he screwed up and should have slowed it down and called a time out. Nobody's perfect. Hopefully he'll learn from it.

Where is the thread about Martell missing 2 FT's... or Travis missing a FT... or Travis forcing it and taking a horrible shot in OT?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: The Jarret @#[email protected]#[email protected]# Jack thread*



B_&_B said:


> Sure, he screwed up and should have slowed it down and called a time out. Nobody's perfect. Hopefully he'll learn from it.


I have a feeling Jack will come out playing tighter and over-thinking things. He strikes me a too self-conscious a person to just let his meltdown be forgotten that easily.


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*



MAS RipCity said:


> Wow, i was upset at Jack too, but he wasn't the only reason we lost it.
> Trav coulda iced it in regulation
> Martell missed 2/3 in OT from the line
> We got down by 17 in the 2nd quarter
> ...



Don't forget our All-Star missed his last three shots.

I would rather have seen Travis or Martell take that last shot than Roy.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second.,, (mer*

Wasnt it Jack who stole the ball from Carmello that started the fast break?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

OK, so I'm a huge Jarrett Jack fan. I think most of you here know that. He's my boy, and I've defended him liberally here on many occasions (which seems a very strange thing to say, but it is what it is).

But Jarrett really pissed me off last night pressing the 1-on-3 (with trailer) and trying that no-look pass to the trailer in that situation. And I know many of you here feel the same. There was no need for it. He should have sat back, run some clock, and worked for the best shot possible.

For Jack's sake, I hope he learned a few very important lessons last night and doesn't make those same mistakes in the future. I know it all adds to word out on him that he is just very bad at running the fast break. And I hope he finally realizes it and either puts concentrated effort into improving in that area OR tailors his game to minimize the impact of that weakness (i.e., stops trying to run fast breaks).

I was angry at Jarrett last night. I am disappointed with him today. But I am hopeful for him in the future.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*



ProudBFan said:


> OK, so I'm a huge Jarrett Jack fan. I think most of you here know that. He's my boy, and I've defended him liberally here on many occasions (which seems a very strange thing to say, but it is what it is).
> 
> But Jarrett really pissed me off last night pressing the 1-on-3 (with trailer) and trying that no-look pass to the trailer in that situation. And I know many of you here feel the same. There was no need for it. He should have sat back, run some clock, and worked for the best shot possible.
> 
> ...




No way he is here in the future, so I don't know why you'd be hopeful. Rudy right now seems better than Jack, Yes, I know it's only Euro ball, but Rudy is showing he can do it all.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

Mods - please merge


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

I still for the life of me can't figure out why - after years of high school, AAU, college and NBA ball you wouldn't know to pull up and call a time out with the game tied and the shot clock turned off. The only way you don't do that is if you are unimpeded to the basket.

Mike Barrett is saying on his blog that he's convinced that Jarrett merely lost the dribble and wasn't trying a behind-the-back move, but that ending was just the culmination of a bad decision that started with not calling a time out. And the fact that bad decision came from our POINT GUARD really worries me for the future.

Jarrett's played plenty of meaningful games in the NBA and in college (ACC hoops, anyone?). I've got no reason to believe he'll learn from this mistake. This is elementary basketball.

-Pop


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

Agreed - there is simply no excuse for such a horrible error in judgment. Even if he was able to score he'd have left the Nuggets with at least 10 seconds on the clock. That's textbook basketball - and I know he saw the shotclock was turned off because he looked at the clock as he started up the floor.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

at this point i doubt anyone in blazer management would think jack is part of our future even if rudy weren't coming.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*



mediocre man said:


> No way he is here in the future, so I don't know why you'd be hopeful.


#1: I didn't say I was hopeful for his future with the Blazers, did I? I am talking about him as a player (regardless of team).

#2: Jack played a huge part in the game even going to OT to begin with. He made a bad mistake (worst of his career here so far) at the end. Pritchard may indeed end up sending Jack packing, but it won't be on the back of that one play.

#3: Sorry, but you're going to have to show me some "inside info" about a trade sending Jack out before I'll take _your_ word on him not being here in the future, mediocre man.

PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

Jarrett is going to be a very good point guard, he is just taking a while to get there. Good players don't just get 17/9/9 off of the bench. Chauncey Billups looked horrible his first few years in the league too...


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*

It's not entirely Jack's fault. It's a coaching mistake.

Bench players should not be finishing games. Jack did his job, and then should have been replaced by Blake towards the end of the 4th quarter. Had Nate done that, we may have been singing Jack's praises today.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*



ProudBFan said:


> OK, so I'm a huge Jarrett Jack fan. I think most of you here know that. He's my boy, and I've defended him liberally here on many occasions (which seems a very strange thing to say, but it is what it is).
> 
> But Jarrett really pissed me off last night pressing the 1-on-3 (with trailer) and trying that no-look pass to the trailer in that situation. And I know many of you here feel the same. There was no need for it. He should have sat back, run some clock, and worked for the best shot possible.
> 
> ...


It's called showboating. Any moron knows to pull the ball out and run the clock. Thare was still lots of time to look for a better shot than a 1 on 3behind the back pass to a freaking player that just crossed the damn half court line and if you don't beleive me go look at it again. He's a stupid stupid man.:biggrin::cheers:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*



ProudBFan said:


> But Jarrett really pissed me off last night pressing the 1-on-3 (with trailer) and trying that no-look pass to the trailer in that situation. And I know many of you here feel the same. There was no need for it. He should have sat back, run some clock, and worked for the best shot possible.
> 
> For Jack's sake, I hope he learned a few very important lessons last night and doesn't make those same mistakes in the future. I know it all adds to word out on him that he is just very bad at running the fast break. And I hope he finally realizes it and either puts concentrated effort into improving in that area OR tailors his game to minimize the impact of that weakness (i.e., stops trying to run fast breaks).





Dirty Harry said:


> A man's got to know his limitations.


barfo


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

*snickers*


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

I'm as mad about Jack's turnovers - especially the last one - as anybody, but I think he was a huge reason we were even around late in the game. He almost had a triple double, but that in no way excuses his decisions. None of his TO's seemed to be forced and how can you not know to just hold the ball and keep posession. 

The big problem is that he's one of the only guys on the team that really drives to the basket, so if we get rid of him, it better be for a guy who can do the same thing. But in all honesty I don't blame the loss on him. Outlaw missed a huge freethrow, the entire team only scored 3 points in overtime, the first 1.5 quarters gave pathetic a bad name, Aldridge played almost 40 minutes and gave us 4 points, Webster gets fouled on a 3-point attempt and comes up 0-3, and the team as a whole shot 41%. And still, we'd probably of won in regulation had we not given up 6 POINTS IN THE LAST TWO SECONDS OF THE THIRD QUARTER!!!

He's the easy target, because a lot of fans seem to go looking for ways to criticize him and because he made the teams last mistake, but I don't think it's fair.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*



ProZach said:


> I'm as mad about Jack's turnovers - especially the last one - as anybody, but I think he was a huge reason we were even around late in the game. He almost had a triple double, but that in no way excuses his decisions. None of his TO's seemed to be forced and how can you not know to just hold the ball and keep posession.
> 
> The big problem is that he's one of the only guys on the team that really drives to the basket, so if we get rid of him, it better be for a guy who can do the same thing. But in all honesty I don't blame the loss on him. Outlaw missed a huge freethrow, the entire team only scored 3 points in overtime, the first 1.5 quarters gave pathetic a bad name, Aldridge played almost 40 minutes and gave us 4 points, Webster gets fouled on a 3-point attempt and *comes up 0-3*, and the team as a whole shot 41%. And still, we'd probably of won in regulation had we not given up 6 POINTS IN THE LAST TWO SECONDS OF THE THIRD QUARTER!!!
> 
> He's the easy target, because a lot of fans seem to go looking for ways to criticize him and because he made the teams last mistake, but I don't think it's fair.


Actually, Martell was 1 out of 3 for that trip to the foul line.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

Jarret Jack makes for a very nice scape goat doesn't he.

Jarret Jack is in the game because he's the only player not named Brandon that consistently takes the ball to the hole. That's his job. Take the ball to the hole. His taking of the ball to the hole is a major reason we were in this game rather than it being a blow out.

He's a little reckless with how he takes it to the hole and he's utterly useless on the fast break. But he's an important part of this team that is sorely lacking when it comes to scoring in the paint. And now we've got this big thread devoted to whether or not he lost us the game.

I believe it was Coop "The Man" Cooper that put it best, "This game was a team effort and it took the whole team working together to lose this one."


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

I didn't see the game so I can only go by his stat line, which is pretty darned impressive. I'm sure the 7 turnovers hurt, but from the looks (and sounds) of it, Jack should be lauded for helping keep us in the game. 

It's always the winning basket at the end that gets all the credit, which ignores all the positive plays that came before it and made the winning shot a winning shot. Likewise, it's not surprising (if unfair) that the final mistake that costs the game is magnified above all the other mistakes in the game. 

I agree with you ebott. Jack is a little reckless with how he takes it to the hole and he's utterly useless on the fast break. But he does take it to the basket when others won't. For now, he's all we've got in the backup SG department. 

I still expect him to be traded at some point, probably on draft day, but in the meantime I don't know what purpose it serves for some people to hate on the guy for being something he isn't. We can be disappointed that his error cost us A CHANCE to win the game. But let's not make it personal.

Let it go people...deep breaths...:meditate:

There's another game tomorrow. What say we focus (or obsess, if you prefer ) on that for a while? I hope Jack is.

:cheers:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*



MAS RipCity said:


> Jarrett is going to be a very good point guard, he is just taking a while to get there. Good players don't just get 17/9/9 off of the bench. Chauncey Billups looked horrible his first few years in the league too...


Remember how Steve Nash got booed early in his career? I bet a lot of idiots were saying get rid of that piece of garbage. 

And that soft Marcus Camby, worthless. 

Lazy malcontent Clyde Drexler.

Fragile Baron Davis, who couldn't lead a team to an ice cream parlor. 

Not to mention that worthless Travis Outlaw who, a poster knew for a fact! only wanted to collect a paycheck and play video games.

Or Brandon Roy, who disgraced the team and city in the Rookie Game last year.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Angry at / Disappointed with Jack*



crandc said:


> Remember how Steve Nash got booed early in his career? I bet a lot of idiots were saying get rid of that piece of garbage.
> 
> And that soft Marcus Camby, worthless.
> 
> ...


Haven't read this thread, but I uasually look at the last post and if it looks interesting I may go further so I read your post crandc. 

Good post. i am dissapointed with Jack at times because I can see some things from my easy chair that I think he could have done differently. If I am not sure I can always hit replay and look again. Of course my decision window is just a little different than Jack's.

You mention Clyde D and I remember the coach making being quoted in the O that Clyde was an overrated player. The coach was dissapointed with his play and was I am sure trying to get him motivated. This was maybe in his first or second year here. The coach went away and Clyde began to play and we all know the rest.

Jack is getting better,yet still making mistakes. Webster is getting better, yet still making mistakes, Outlaw is getting better, yet still making mistakes. I am 71 and still making mistakes, only one per week now, thought.

gatorpops


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

Jarret Jack peed in my gas tank, but I forgive him


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*



Darkwebs said:


> Actually, Martell was 1 out of 3 for that trip to the foul line.


Well that changes everything. It's all Jack's fault.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*



ProZach said:


> Well that changes everything. It's all Jack's fault.


Your damn right it is:cheers:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

Where is the thread praising Jack for his play against the Bulls last night? :biggrin:

4 for 8... 7 for 8 on FT's... 17 points... 6 assists... 2 turnovers... 38 minutes.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Yaaa way to throw that game Jack with../The Jack,,,/Isn't this the Second/An (mer*

I like Jack he would fit great on alot of teams just not on this team.:cheers:


----------

